# A Year's Difference



## elijahhenry10 (Mar 5, 2015)

I've been making pot calls for about a year now, and I think I've improved a little bit. I'M gonna put some pictures from my second call I ever made last spring and the most recent one that I've made. They're still not the best, but I'm a long way from where I started. The ceramic is from @Jack "Pappy" Lewis and the spalted hackberry was from @dbroswoods


----------



## elijahhenry10 (Mar 5, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## elijahhenry10 (Mar 5, 2015)



Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 5, 2015)

Lookin good Elijah.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Mar 5, 2015)

I really like that spalted hackberry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 5, 2015)

Looking good! 

I was just thinking of you the other day actually. You're still making spinners right? Might need some more in a couple of months.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## elijahhenry10 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. It means a lot. The spalted hackberry will be riding in my vest pocket this spring, it's a sweet little thing.

I am still making them @gman2431. Give me a shout if and when you need more. 

Elijah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 5, 2015)

I sure will buddy! It was a pleasure dealing with you before!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 5, 2015)

Stunning spalted hackberry. Good job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 5, 2015)

Great job! It's nice to look back and see how far you've come, for me it's motivation to keep trying to improve. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice work. Most of us are in the same boat, and time helps hone our skills. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 6, 2015)

Very sharp! great progress, looking forward to seeing next years'

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 6, 2015)

Great looking calls! We should all try and take more pictures of our calls before they head out the door.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bob Palmer (Mar 8, 2015)

Great job!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2015)

Fantastic work Elijah. Your parents must be proud of you. I'm proud of you and don't even know you! Keep it up.


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 8, 2015)

That Hackberry is sweet. Good to see you're keeping at it !


----------

